# My Music.. well first 4 songs of an EP



## K_Pugh (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey,

Well i just stumbled across this section and it's pretty good as we're all creative, if not just in photography, in other things, too! 

Here's my MySpace site that i put up a few days ago to host the first few songs i've recorded.. lyrics aren't particularly thought out, i just went with the flow at the time.

http://www.myspace.com/thepughproject

Feel free to comment in either direction you wish. I'm not taking it too seriously but i try to keep recording stuff so any feedback is helpfull.

Kev.


----------

